# Lacrosse Swamp Tuff waders, size 13



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Lacrosse Swamp Tuff waders for sale. Have only worn them 2 times and are in like new condition. Even in the original box. 
5mm neoprene uppers with 1200 gram thinsulate boot. Mossy oak bottomland camo pattern. 
$100 shipped to you or pick up local in cleveland. 
Call or PM if interested. 216-903-6451
Bill


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sold! Thanks OGF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

